# Back from NY! And Emma has a new haircut :)



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

First off, I'd like to thank everybody who came out to support Marina at Westminster! It made a great experience even more special - I was so touched by how supportive everybody was. What a fantastic week! I had so much fun at the Progressive show, the SM meetup on Friday night, lunch at the Landmarc and the chinese place with some of our awesome SM members and of course, hanging out at the very crowded benching area at the garden. :chili: So amazing! 

SM might have its squabbles but the bottom line is - there are many wonderful and amazing people who are members here and I sure would have missed out on some great friendships if I hadn't found this forum. :aktion033: I love you guys!! 

We got home to Visalia about 10:30 last night and I have to say, Andrew, Lucy and Emma are amazing travelers. They were in their bags for about 12 hours (with some time out to eat and drink in the airport) and were fantastic. Not a peep out of them. They were quiet in the hotel room when we'd leave them, which made it nice - not having to worry about a phone call from the hotel staff saying my dogs were barking too much. We stayed at the Affinia and I'll definitely stay there again. Great location and decent rooms - a tiny bit more pricey than I am used to paying but well-worth it. 


The static in NY was incredible! I'll never complain about the static here in california again. Here is what Emma looked like the night she showed at the Garden when we got back to our hotel. Just lucky she didnt' look this bad in the ring :thumbsup:










And at the airport in Newark hanging with marina (Lucy is asleep next to them)










I had already decided that Westminster would be Emma's last hurray and it was. I shaved her this morning 

Here is the new Emma!









I need to clean the haircut up a little but she is loving it! It's so nice not having to worry about her coat anymore! Marina will continue to show Andrew in best of breed competition and probably in Juniors also.

So Gr Ch. Bellarata's Glee By Design is officially retired from the show ring. :aktion033: Emma finished her championship at 12 mos old and her grand championship at 16 months. She finished with 41 grand champion points, 8 majors total (3 from the classes and 5 from the BOB ring) and was the #15 maltese breed point wise in the country for 2010. Marina showed her for all of this, so that makes it even better. :aktion033: Not to mention she is hilarious and soooo dang sweet and we just love her :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Congratulations on such a great show career in such a short time!!!!:chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations Emma and happy retirement!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So my first question is -- how soon will you be ready to breed Emma? And who are you going to breed her to? Of course, that's always the first question when we cut down a long coated female after she's finished her show career. LOL

You should be so proud of this litter. Emma put you on the map, so to speak, and made everyone notice you as a breeder and true competitor.  Made the show world recognize the fine quality of the puppies that you've been producing.

I'm so glad that your first Westminster experience was a great one. The benching area is a zoo, and it can be very tiring for the entire day -- but it's also a lot of fun. I miss going every year.

Marina looked fantastic. Now remind her that when I get that show Chi that I had the omen about, she's going to be my new handler. LOL 

Emma -- enjoy your new haircut and roll around on your back lots and lots. that's always fun after your hair is short!!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

What a great job, Sacy and Marina. Emma did great!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Emma is such a doll baby!!! The pics of Lucy and Emma with marina at the airport are so cute and they look sooo clean after all they had been through. Marina is such an amazing girl and it looks like she will have quite a career? ahead of her :chili:. Great job to all of you!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow Stacy I am so impressed and so proud of you and Marina! You have done so well and Emma is gorgeous and a really stunning girl. I am with Lynn...when are you going to breed her and to whom? 

Malayah will be making her 3rd appearance in the show ring next month, and then the following weekend....we are just jumping right in and trying to get as many shows as we can under our belt before Specialty! But...I don't want to hyjack your thread....sorry.

Well done Stacy!! Now go get some wine and relax!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

LOVE the cut!! Adorable. What am amazing adventure you all had! Emma is gorgeous (naturally!) and I'm sure she will produce some amazing show pups for you! Marina, you knocked all of our collective socks off!! You continue to amaze, and bring pride to all of us! Can't wait to see you girls at Nationals!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Congratulations on all your accomplishments!! You have an amazing daughter, bred a beautiful pup and made it through Westminster in one piece!!! It was wonderful meeting you and getting to hold a show pup for the first time. I must admit I was a little nervous holding Lucy - sort of like when you hold a newborn the first time - I was so afraid I would drop her, but she is such a good girl. Both Emma and Lucy are so precious and gorgeous!! I think Emma looks adorable in her new cut and you can really see her long neck. Seeing your girls and all the other malts in person allowed me the opportunity to compare a pet pup to a show pup and boy did I notice the differences. 
I look forward to seeing you guys again if not soon, then next year at Westminster as I am sure that Marina will continue to amaze us all!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations on such a successful career to you, Emma and especially Marina!!!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

It was really neat watching Emma grow up from a newborn puppy to the Grand Champion she is now! You have all definitely accomplished a lot!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Stacy, I want to congratulate you and Marina. Its been amazing to watch you both and see you grow. I can't wait to see what's next and I'm thankful you've let us all share in your experiences.
Emma .... a big congratulations to you! What a beautiful girl you are. I love the new cut and don't think you could possibly be any cuter. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Stacy - it was so great seeing you and Marina again and of course Emma, Lucy and Andrew. Tyler enjoyed his short visit with them too I had a lot of fun and learned a lot at the two shows. As I've said in the past, Marina just blows me away. What an impressive girl she is and woman she will be. And such a passion for what she does. Being a mom myself to a skin kid, I know how proud you must be. :heart: 

So you ended up cutting down Emma yourself. Probably better that way then getting it done here. She looks adorable with the haircut (we need more pix to see more) and I know it's a real weight off her. :wub::HistericalSmiley:

Hoping to see you at future Westminsters


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

It was so nice seeing you and Marina in NYC..not to mention all of the other Hot Mamas. 
Glad your first experience in our big Apple was a good one. I agree with Susan. Marina blows me away too! Can's wait until Dallas..I know Moxie wants to see Marina too.!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so proud of Marina for doing so well at Westminster (and getting there was quite the achievement!)!

Emma looks sooooo stinking adorable in her new style! I love the muzzle length on her! It's been so neat being able to see her grow up on SM and achieve her championship. Great job, Stacy & Marina!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: A round of applause!!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:

Gosh I am so happy and proud of you and Marina!!!!! What an amazing accomplishment. I can't tell you how many people I bragged to about Marina going to Westminster. So impressive!!!! 

I'm so glad I got to see you and Marina on Friday!!! Not sure if I'll make Dallas (still up in the air) so I was glad to see you both at our SM dinner. Loved your sassy jacket and Marina is just so beautiful and poised! 

Love Emma's haircut! She looks precious and I bet she loves her new, short cut! 

Congrats once again!!!!!!!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Congratulations to both you and Marina for all that you have achieved with Emma! Can't wait to see her beautiful babies in the future!!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations to you Marina and Emma! Emma looks beautiful in her new haircut!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Wow! I love Emma's cut, now how about Lucy? Hasn't she had all that coat long enough now that there is Andrew? You, Marina and your dogs never cease to amaze me Stacy! Congratulations on a spectacular show/breeder career! And just as many congrats for you Stacy for giving Marina such a wonder start in showing and for helping her become the lovely young lady she is.

I'm sure this is only the beginning! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Emma is the most precious doll-baby! I loved meeting her at the show in Ventura -- and gosh I'm so impressed and proud of Marina! I can't believe you guys have accomplished so much in so little time! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Tina said:


> Congratulations on such a great show career in such a short time!!!!:chili:


Oh thank you Tina!! I know you can appreciate the relief about not having to worry about a coat anymore, LOL!



Maglily said:


> Congratulations Emma and happy retirement!


She's loving it (and so am I, LOL)



Lacie's Mom said:


> So my first question is -- how soon will you be ready to breed Emma? And who are you going to breed her to? Of course, that's always the first question when we cut down a long coated female after she's finished her show career. LOL
> 
> You should be so proud of this litter. Emma put you on the map, so to speak, and made everyone notice you as a breeder and true competitor.  Made the show world recognize the fine quality of the puppies that you've been producing.
> 
> ...


LOL! The when is whenever she comes into heat and the who is still not completely decided. We have some time, she is still young :thumbsup: 

Marina is showing our friend's long coat chi this weekend so she is getting great experience showing a LC chi. So much easier than a maltese!!!

It does make for a loooong day at the Garden but it's also a lot of fun. The benching area was just like a 'typical' dog show so we didn't really have much of a difference. Boy, the Wonder Wheeler sure makes life easier at a dog show! I love that thing, no matter how silly it looks.

I love seeing Emma shaved down - it lets you see that there really is a nicely put together dog under that coat!



cyndrae said:


> What a great job, Sacy and Marina. Emma did great!!


Thank you!!



Maisie and Me said:


> Emma is such a doll baby!!! The pics of Lucy and Emma with marina at the airport are so cute and they look sooo clean after all they had been through. Marina is such an amazing girl and it looks like she will have quite a career? ahead of her :chili:. Great job to all of you!!


Oh thank you so much!! lucy hadn't been put back in oil for the ride home so she was still 'clean' from being shown on Monday. 



missiek said:


> Wow Stacy I am so impressed and so proud of you and Marina! You have done so well and Emma is gorgeous and a really stunning girl. I am with Lynn...when are you going to breed her and to whom?
> 
> Malayah will be making her 3rd appearance in the show ring next month, and then the following weekend....we are just jumping right in and trying to get as many shows as we can under our belt before Specialty! But...I don't want to hyjack your thread....sorry.
> 
> Well done Stacy!! Now go get some wine and relax!!


Hijack away Kelly! I am sooo happy that Malayah is getting back in the ring! The experience will be great for her. Have her watch the junior handling videos on the Westminster site - that is what Marina watched to pick up a lot if things. Who is she showing next month?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WAY TO GO on the accomplishments  we are all so proud!!!! and I looooove Emma's new do :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

What a great accomplishment for all three of you. Marina is amazing,such a young lady.:aktion033:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Great jobs all around - skin and fur kids! So nice to meet you and Marina and Lucy, Stacy. Can't wait to see more of the newly shorn Emma! GO TEAM BELLARATA!!


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Stacy I am so Happy you & Marina enjoyed your Westminster experience!! The static was bad LOL. You should be very proud of all that you have accomplished in your breeding program and of Emma!!! Mostly you should be really proud of Marina!!! She is a Great girl!! I had so much fun showing and hanging out with her!! I felt like a proud uncle watching her in Juniors!! It was wonderful that all the SM supporters that where there to cheer her on in both breed and juniors!!! Standing Ovation for all of the Bellarata team!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Stacy, what can I say, I am just thrilled and impressed by all you and Marina have accomplished so far. Emma and Andrew and Lucy were all shown so professionally this weekend. They are a tribute to all your hard work. I was so glad I was able to come share part of the experience with you. 

Hugs :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Bravo to Marina and to you :chili::chili:

So, so happy that you had such a wonderful time and love hearing about your experiences !!!
:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Hijack away Kelly! I am sooo happy that Malayah is getting back in the ring! The experience will be great for her. Have her watch the junior handling videos on the Westminster site - that is what Marina watched to pick up a lot if things. Who is she showing next month?


We are excited! I put the T's on Dr. Harvey's since Triniti seems to really have some bad tear staining. I have kept his eyes and ears clean to no avail....it doesn't seem to be improving his eyes, but man, his coat is AWESOME! :chili: It really seems to be a lot healthier and growing faster. So I need to figure out something else for his eyes.

She will be showing him for this first show. I don't really care if his coat is short, at least if she doesn't win anything she will gain experience. I am just going to have trouble with his double top now since the hair seems a tad short. I need to take him to Dian so she can help me.


----------



## welnancy1984 (Feb 7, 2011)

Congrats Emma, I bet you are as gorgeous as you were before in your shorter hair style!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Emma - we love you here in Maine and hunter says your new hairdo is perfect for running around the yard with him! 

Great Job to all!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Congratulations Emma .


----------

